# table-saw/router-table combo



## yairfe (Sep 26, 2004)

After years of using a 10 inch table-saw with a small (63x43cm) table, and a hand-held router, I thought it was time for a table-saw/router-table combo. 

Main considerations:
•	One big table top (130x75 cm) serving both tools.
•	Making use of the old saw.
•	Maximum storing-space for router bits, extra saw blades, jigs, etc.
•	Integrated a vacuum cleaner.
•	Space is at premium in my basement shop, and from time to time I must move the whole table, especially when cutting long pieces, or cleaning the floor.
•	Aesthetics, as you can easily see, is not a top priority for me…

The pictures tell the story of the table, now three years old. The whole structure is made of angle iron posts, originally produced for light-duty shelving. They are cheap and available, and the holes punched in equal intervals made the construction very easy using only bolts and nuts. The top plate is a 20 mm melamine plywood. 

As you can see in the pics, I cut a rectangle, which exactly matches the dimensions of the saw table (the grey rectangle). The saw is placed on a shelf, after leveling the saw-table with the table-plate. For the fences, I used aluminum bars which are normally used in building exhibition-booths. It is 3x3 cm, and as can be seen, it has four longitudinal grooves, which I used to lock the rip fence using carriage bolts and knobs. The same method is used for the router table fence.

While sawing, I can lower the router so it won’t obstruct a long piece – and lower the saw blade while routing a large piece.

Other features:
•	A replaceable plastic bag beneath the saw catches a big portion of the saw dust, after I simply took off the saw base and cut a hole in the shelf.
•	The routing table is mounted on hinges, but practically I don’t lift it, since it is very simple to take out the router itself for bit-changing, etc.
•	A Rockler dust collection separator with a 5 gallon plastic bucket hangs from the rear part of the table, connected to the vac-cleaner (placed on the lower shelf), and the hose is alternately connected to the saw or the router.
•	Two safety switches are integrated: the one serving the saw (with the red wooden circle) turns off the saw either by hand or foot touch. The one attached to the router simultaneously turn on/off the router and the vac.The small hole in the plastic cover prevents casual turning on, since I have to put my finger through the hole, while turning off is very simple just by lightly pressing the plastic flap.
•	Originally, the saw was equipped with a splitter going up and down with the blade. I cut the splitter so won’t prevent dado-cutting, and placed the plastic blade-guard on a threaded rod, bolted to a metal piece fixed to the side of the table. This piece can be easily removed when needed, since it’s locked to the table using a wing-nut.
•	The whole table can be easily rolled on four wheels, two of them casters for positioning the table in the desired place.

Hope the pics tell the full story with these lengthy explanations.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great work, Yair! That looks like a very workable solution. Thanks for sharing with us. Necessity is truly the mother of invention.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Yair,

That appears to be a very well thought out and functional set up. I am going to bookmark this one for future study of ideas.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

